# Surprise Surprise... Escambia River produced fish today!



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

We caught 14 today. Some were decent & the others were sqeakers but I'll take them all. Crankbaits & Buzzbaits were the weapons.

.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice job....I went to Perdido today (up river) and had no bites :banghead

:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *RiVerRaT (11/21/2009)*Very nice job....I went to Perdido today (up river) and had no bites :banghead
> 
> 
> 
> :letsdrink




you know what they say ronnie...a bad day fishing is better than...



anyway, good report and glad ya'll gottem'...


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *Ultralite (11/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *RiVerRaT (11/21/2009)*Very nice job....I went to Perdido today (up river) and had no bites :banghead
> ...


True Mike..... very true.

:letsdrink


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I went to perdido today also, do you have a blue fiberglass boat with a white motor, we didnt do anything except for one. Motor guide digital also screwed up:doh:doh:doh:doh:shedevil


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good lucking bass from Escambia, little bit better than those Escambia "Specials" we pull during tournaments. Speaking of Perdido, what's going on there? There's been a lot of bad reports from there of late. Can't wait to get this house moving done and go fish next weekend.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are some good lookin Esc. bass. Nothin like some buzzbait action, I will have to try next weekend.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

The good bass were caught on a crankbait. The buzzbait produced a bunch of strikes but the ones I caught on it were nothing to brag about. CRANKBAIT MOVING WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *N!cky (11/21/2009)*I went to perdido today also, do you have a blue fiberglass boat with a white motor, we didnt do anything except for one. Motor guide digital also screwed up:doh:doh:doh:doh:shedevil


That was me....84 skeeter with a 110 johnson...was that you in the G3? I went back today but went south and had one bite ...little one on a jig.

:letsdrink


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

yepp, was it gray with a yamaha?


----------

